# Tiffanylucky's bettaful bettas



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I decided that I should start a journal on my bettas. I currently only have two bettas, Tiffany (tiffy) and Jaws.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Subbing.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Ugh, tiffy currently has external parasites, I noticed a 45 minuets ago. So I moved her to my spair 1.5 gallon tank and started the aquarium salt treatment. She'll pull through, she is my tough and sassy girl.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I wish you luck!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you Nova, I appreciate that. It's hard to see but she has a red bump that cought my attention during her feeding time for dinner.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Tiffy's scratch is still healing and it's water change day, Jaws always refuses to swim in the cup like tiffy, so he always makes me use the net. :|


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I just had to go to the doctor to get little thing under my skin today. So now I can't bend over to get stuff with out pain, looks like I'm going to have to move water change to 6:00am tomorrow. &#55357;&#56849;


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I choose to change the water in both tanks anyway. Glad I got that out of the way.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Tiffy's injury started shrinking after I added the good salt for bettas that's not aquarium salt ( sorry I'm currently out of the house and can't remember what it's called). Tiffy is acting like a college student this morning ( like a zombie without being a danger to her or her tank mates). She bit a leaf because she saw food and then went back to sleep. Jaws was wide awake and flaring at tiffy and ate a 5 omega one flakes and a bio gold pellet.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

When I came home from school yesterday tiffy's tummy was bloated and she was still acting weird. I could easily tell she had internal parasites and moved her to my 1.5 gallon hospital tank with a dose of Epsom salt. I had to leave for work in five minutes then so that's all I had time to do. After work I drove to Petco and bought the best thing I could find, kordon rapid cure. I gave her a dose of that and gave and cleaned her betta leaf so she had a place to rest then went to bed. When I woke up next morning tiffy's tummy was the size as it was last night and she was acting the same. Jaws is happy and healthy.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, tiffy died today in my hospital tank with me and jaws by her side during her last moments alive. I'm going to burry her in my garden. I left my house early to stop at Petco to find a sad betta that needs a home and put them on hold till I can pick them up after work. ( I want to spoil my new batts assp and get that fish out of the cup). I ended up finding this adorable and gorgeous dragon scale betta boy that I found flaring at another male betta, showing off his tail. He is on hold for me to pick up after work. I don't know what his name will be yet.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I think his name will be hamlet.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry! SIP Tiffany.

Please upload pictures of hamlet as soon as you can!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks aqua star, she is currently in a small box that's in my freezer till morning when I can bury her.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I just made Hamlet a photo album and he is currently in my 1.5 gallon tank till I get my other five gallon ready. Also I'm worried he would get too stressed in the five gallon tank because he is only a few months old.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of Hamlet


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I put tiffy in the ground this morning before I watered the plants.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I was able to get a few pictures of Hamlet flaring at his reflection in a mirror.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Hamlet started to bite the corners of his tank, he's not use to being in a cube. He reminds me of tiffy because he is a sassy boy and I can tell he is going to be easy to teach him how to do tricks.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Hamlet is now in a five gallon tank with his new tank mates (3 trumpet snails). He was flaring at them and the snails paid no attention to him. Hamlet isn't trying to kill them, he's just mesmerized by them. Hamlet also saw jaws and those two were flare challenging each other.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I came home from work and found Hamlet in the sponge bob cave in his five gallon tank as well as a his first bubble nest. ^_^









The tank water looks dirty in the picture, he's in clean water.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Hamlet is such a picky eater. He only will eat pellets, he refuses to eat flakes. Good thing I have multiple kinds of great betta pellets for my picky eater. Also jaws now will stay still by his tank wall that's facing me to get me to give him more food. "Do you see me, I'm ready for my dinner". He does this after I feed him a few seconds ago and start feeding Hamlet.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Hamlet loves small chunks of freeze dried mini shrimps as well as flare at his food and my finger now. Also hamlet has started to beg for more food now and flares at the dry erase marker's tips when I color on his tank. He flares and chases the eraser when I wipe off the marker from his tank. He really reminds me of my late sweet and sassy tiffy now. He also loves swimming through his mini forests of live plants.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Hamlet hopped for his dinner that was on my finger, he missed but I gave it to him anyway for trying. Once he's more comfortable with my finger I can then teach him how to do more tricks. ^_^


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Ugh, when I went outside to water my plants I found a hole where tiffy was and the small jewelry box that she was in 20 feet away from the hole opened with tiffy's body missing. I think it was a fox or a raccoon, but I'm leaning towards a fox that dug her up and ate her body. I guess that's the circle of life and at least she was able to help others one last time.

Hamlet bit my finger for the first time this morning when he was hoping for his pellets. After his water change, I'm going to teach hamlet how to swim through a hoop. I wish I could teach jaws how to do that, but he's scared of the hoop.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I live next to a woods and that wild animals are in my backyard all the time. (I feel like an idiot for burying her in my backyard and thinking nothing would dig her out of the ground and eat her because she was also in a plastic bag).


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I found out it was a coyote that dug her up and ate her because the small jewelry box has a dent in that was too big to be a fox, raccoon or one of my dogs.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Today is Hamlet's turn to go in the sandy five gallon tank and Jaw's turn to go in the rocky five gallon tank. I'll try to post some pictures of them after school today.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

That was Hamlet's first big water change and he did better then I thought he would ( I guess giving him two pellets after he was in a glass cup helped). He watched me from his glass cup the whole time, he's really comfortable around me now. When I first got Hamlet, he would hide from me when I was dropping pellets in his tank and then eat when my hand was out of his tank.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Bad news, Hamlet has diamond eye. He definitely has it because it's a perfect match to what diamond eye looks like and he is a dragon scale. He's not blind yet, but I have noticed that he can't see as well as Jaws can. I still will love and care for Hamlet the rest of his life no mater what, I just would love to know if there is any way I can slow down the progression of his diamond eye.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I think Banana Leaf? It's like the IAL for diamond eye? I'm not sure though.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I guess I'm buying banana leaves today then. Good thing I have a part time job now to afford my two spoiled bettas.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

tiffanylucky said:


> I guess I'm buying banana leaves today then. Good thing I have a part time job now to afford my two spoiled bettas.


I work six days a week though and yesterday was so post to be my one day off, but I got called in to work anyway. So I have less time for my boys, I still make time for them though.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry for not posting in a while, I've been super stressed and a bit depressed from dealing with a lot at the moment. Both buys are doing good and my three dogs are doing good as well. I'll do a photo shoot for the bettas later when I have more time.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I finally have time now to post current pictures of my boys. Jaws does not like me taking pictures of him now (hope this is just a phase because he always looks so cute). I did get a cute picture of Hamlet though.

Hamlet was sleeping in his Squidward's house cave last night. When I turned on his tank light, he peeked through the hole where the door would be to see me, yawned and hid back in his cave for a minute. Before swimming out and looking for his pellets. 
(Please ignore the stuff on his tank and the reflection from my desk.)


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I ordered some stuff for my spoiled boys and everything I ordered is here now. I bought 10+ dried up Thai banana leafs, atison's betta pro and betta food by Pisces. My boys love the new food and hamlet's eyes are a lot less cloudy thanks to one of the banana leafs. The only thing that isn't happy about all of this is my debit card, but the damage was only around $27.00 with shipping included.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought my boyfriend a cute male king betta for an early Christmas present. His name is Neptune and he already knows how to hop for food.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Pictures?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Aquastar said:


> Pictures?


Neptune lives at my boyfriend's house. I'll ask him to take some pictures of him.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Jaws is currently going through a minor fungal infection witch I discovered last night and I can't find my hospital tank and have been looking everywhere for it. Ugh, looks like I'm going to have to go to petco today to buy another today. Good thing my parents and my dad's parents gave me $350.00 for Christmas this year and that I got a $55.00 Christmas bonus from work this year (I spent most of it on gifts for others). I also managed to spend $42.00 buying my boyfriend's new king betta Neptune, a heater, net, thermometer, betta leaf and water conditioner. Neptune currently is in a 3 gallon tank with a filter and gravel (not bought by me, but I encouraged him to get).


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I've now been with my boyfriend for one year now.  Also, sorry for taking so long to give an update.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm finally have time to give everyone an update. Well God of the sea (he was my boyfriend) popped the question (I said yes of course). The adorable residents at work love me, witch never fails to brighten my day ( even the cranky ones attack me with smiles). I'm going to soon work full time and still go to college.


----------

